
British cabinet uses Zoom for first digital cabinet despite privacy risks - adrian_mrd
https://mobile.twitter.com/BorisJohnson/status/1244985949534199808
======
harry8
Imagine the commentary if Julian Assange published the cabinet meeting id like
Boris just did.

Remember believing equality before the rule of law? I'd be really nice if we
could believe in that again.

